# Previous Competition Videos



## JoeWatkin (Feb 11, 2021)

I don't suppose there's anyone here who could share previous competition videos (without music) I missed a fair few of them but would still love to practice to the videos before another one comes up!

I've got the westworld and score relief ones, but hadn't seen the Berlin International Film Scoring ones until very recently.



Mucho appreciato!

J


----------



## gbrady2021 (Feb 12, 2021)

Agreed^


----------



## davetbass (Feb 14, 2021)

I would appreciate that too, thanks!


----------



## from_theashes (May 27, 2021)

That BIFSC2019 Video without music (just FX) would be awesome! Can someone help me out?^^


----------



## LauraC (May 27, 2021)

JoeWatkin said:


> I don't suppose there's anyone here who could share previous competition videos (without music) I missed a fair few of them but would still love to practice to the videos before another one comes up!
> 
> I've got the westworld and score relief ones, but hadn't seen the Berlin International Film Scoring ones until very recently.
> 
> ...



That was the best thing I've seen/heard all week. Thank you.


----------



## Crowe (May 27, 2021)

I used to have one from an Adobe (I think) contest featuring The Terminator. Which I accidentally got rid of ;_;.

So +1!


----------



## Manfred (May 27, 2021)

I’ve been looking for unscored “Wrapped” for months. I’d love to get access to it if anyone can share it. 
Thank you!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 28, 2021)

JoeWatkin said:


> I don't suppose there's anyone here who could share previous competition videos (without music) I missed a fair few of them but would still love to practice to the videos before another one comes up!
> 
> I've got the westworld and score relief ones, but hadn't seen the Berlin International Film Scoring ones until very recently.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe, if you’ve not seen it already, this thread has last year’s Berlin Competition video available for download.





Seeking recent past Berlin International Film Scoring Competition Videos


Hello! I missed the two past Berlin International Fx and Film Scoring Cometitions, and am hoping someone can share with me the non-scored FX and film files for my learning efforts. The videos are amazing. One is the biological “takeover” of plants of a city and “rebirth”, the other a space...




vi-control.net





I’ve also started a number of competition notification threads, where the videos may still be available.

The most recent competitions were the Abbey Road Studios Saint Maud film scoring competition, and The Orchestra-Compose to win competition: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-orchestra-contest-compose-to-win.109191/


----------

